# Smokey Poison Pen + Fig1 & A Neutral Look with a Royal Wink



## stephie06 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Smokey Purple with Poisen Pen & Fig 1*

I did a video tutorial on both of these looks. Check it out in the tutorial section if you like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FACE
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC Studio Tech Foundation
GA Micro-fil Loose Powder

CHEEKS
MAC Ablaze Blush

EYES
MAC Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP
MAC Royal Hue Shadestick
MAC Floral Fantasy e/s
MAC Beautiful Iris e/s
MAC Poisen Pen e/s
MAC Fig 1 e/s
MAC Rose Blanc e/s
MAC Nightfish Fluidline
MAC Graphblack Technakohl Liner
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS
MAC Orchidazzle l/s


















*Neutral Eyes with a Pop of Color*

FACE
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC Astral Rays Glimmershimmer
MAC Select Tints
GA Micro-fil Loose Powder

CHEEKS
MAC Melba Blush
MAC Gold Spill MSF

EYES
MAC Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP
MAC Wedge e/s
MAC Honesty e/s
MAC Ricepaper e/s
MAC Royal Wink Fluidline
MAC Silverbleu Shadestick
MAC Clarity Matte2 e/s
MAC Archival Technakohl Liner
Shiseido Mascara Base
Shiseido Lifting Mascara

LIPS
Smith's Strawberry Lip Balm
MAC Flattering Mattene l/s


















Thanks for looking! Feedback is always appreciated!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 6, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## macface (Oct 6, 2007)

both looks are so pretty.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 6, 2007)

I love them both! I love how dark and bold the first one is, and I love the blue liner in the second one. I seriously need to get Royal Wink. I don't know why I don't have it yet. You just reminded me, haha.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE the first look.  I am getting Poisen Pen now.  I was undecided yesterday but it is a beautiful colour.  I love what you did with it.


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 6, 2007)

I LOVE!

you are my god!


----------



## entipy (Oct 6, 2007)

These are both gorgeous, Stephie, but I'm seriously loving those purples!


----------



## nunu (Oct 6, 2007)

i love them both!! you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 6, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job with both!  I especially like the first look.  You look fabulous in purple.


----------



## PomPoko (Oct 6, 2007)

Both looks are really pretty, but I love the blue liner!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the purple thanks for doing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3 They're gorgeous!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 6, 2007)

*~*I love both of these looks...the second one is my fave (love the liner)!!!*~*


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Both looks are pretty but the 1st one is to die for...it feeds my love for purple...thank you, I am full now


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 6, 2007)

Love both looks! Esp the first one!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 6, 2007)

Both looks are awesome!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 6, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 6, 2007)

Both looks are HOT girl!!!!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Oct 6, 2007)

both are awesome! i want royal wink!


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 6, 2007)

Both looks are gorgoeus 
Thanks so much for the tuts


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 6, 2007)

hey stephie!! i absolutely love the purple look on you


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 7, 2007)

OMG i absolutely  love the first one I iwll definitely be checking out your tutorials!


----------



## stephie06 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## pichima (Oct 7, 2007)

omg the first one's one of my favourites on you ever^^!


----------



## Eoraptor (Oct 7, 2007)

I adore the dramatic smokey eye!


----------



## Jot (Oct 8, 2007)

both are fab but totally loving the blue liner


----------



## landonsmother (Oct 8, 2007)

i love both of these looks!  i love how you rocked that blue liner!


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 19, 2008)

HoT!!!


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 19, 2008)

Amazing...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 19, 2008)

Amazingg, I have no use what so ever for poisen pen. I may have to get some of them eyeshadows you used.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 19, 2008)

Freakin' beautiful!  I love love that purple!  Your face looks flawless.


----------



## foxytnns (Mar 19, 2008)

I LOVE the purple look, exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 19, 2008)

This is great... the first look is my favorite ... i love how the purples came together.

I also love how the blue POPs in the second look.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 19, 2008)

the first looks looks sooo pretty on you! you look like this girl i know named ivorene.


----------



## Flammable (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the looks, Stephie


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 20, 2008)

Love the first look, but the sacond is ace too!


----------



## Ambered (Mar 20, 2008)

so pretty


----------



## saynotococo (Mar 20, 2008)

love both of them. i always watch ur tuts on youtube.. i just love your eye makeup.


----------

